# Anyone familiar with Kuota carbon frames?



## pedalAZ (Jan 1, 1970)

A friend just got one, but I know nothing about them, and they have not been reviewed here.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

*made in Taiwan*

They are made in Taiwan by Martec, the same company that makes the Kestrel Talon. I've only ridden the cheapest Kuota (I think it was called the Korsa). The ride was very similar to a Trek 5200; responsive but smooth.

You don't see Kuota much in the USA. I understand that they are very popular in Europe.


----------



## G-T- (Jan 22, 2004)

*I have a Ksano and I thought they where Italian ?*

the website is www.ksano.it and I have had mione for 2 years now and it is a really great bike. I have had no issues with it and it is in my opinion bombproof. My bike with Campy record, gass carbon cranks, bar stem and with Protons wiegh in at 17 lbs for a 59 cm I will include a picture if it loads built up with Shamals.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Check out the review here...*

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1670


----------



## pedalAZ (Jan 1, 1970)

*Wrong link . . .*



G-T- said:


> the website is www.ksano.it and I have had mione for 2 years now and it is a really great bike. I have had no issues with it and it is in my opinion bombproof. My bike with Campy record, gass carbon cranks, bar stem and with Protons wiegh in at 17 lbs for a 59 cm I will include a picture if it loads built up with Shamals.


It should be http://www.kuota.it


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

*fake Italian*

They are made in Taiwan, but imported by an Italian company. Taiwan does put out some really nice carbon fiber. The Martec web site is http://www.martec.com.tw/


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

You should see the factory tour on the Martec website. It pretty much puts the made by "skilled craftsmen" fantasy to rest


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

oneslowmofo said:


> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=1670


But remember Pez loves _everything_ sent to him.


----------



## SOP_E (Feb 19, 2004)

*Password: martec to see the factory tour on...*



divve said:


> You should see the factory tour on the Martec website. It pretty much puts the made by "skilled craftsmen" fantasy to rest



their website. Did you see how many carbon fiber products they produce!!! Anyone recognize the forks as any large brand name product?
 
jm


----------



## cruso414 (Feb 20, 2004)

It is identical to an EPX frame. Check out greenfishsports.com, he sells a frame/fork/headset/seatpost deal for a pretty good price, I think $595.00.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> . Taiwan does put out some really nice carbon fiber.


I agree. Martec has been working with carbon fiber since 1981. I hate the term "cheap" Asian carbon. I'd rather have a carbon frame made by a company with 23 years of experience than a European company that's been brazing steel tubes in a garage.


----------



## geeker (Nov 21, 2002)

"But remember Pez loves everything sent to him."

Indeed. Especially carbon fiber, for which Pez has a near-fetishistic worship.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... wow, I musta missed this thread the first time around... so I'll gratuitously bump it up...

https://gallery.consumerreview.com/...ithZipp02.asp?Image=KsanoWithZipp02&#comments










... probably uses the same lugs and construction techniques of the EPX... but still, not the same frame (recognizing that they both probably come from the same Taiwanese mill... he say's just to make himself feel better).


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Kuota has several different models of carbon fiber frames. The cheapest Kuota looks pretty close to the most expensive EPX frame (though with a nicer paint job). These frames are monocoque construction - no lugs.

Note that Martec also makes the Kestrel Talon bikes. These are very reliable, as long as you don't crash them. I guess Lance found out in the Tour de France that even a minor crash can crack a carbon frame.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW!  Nice looking frame!


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

pedalAZ said:


> A friend just got one, but I know nothing about them, and they have not been reviewed here.


I just had a Kredo built and it's being shipped as of this afternoon. I'll post pictures after it arrives. I'm pretty excited about it. I haven't had a new bike in almost exactly a year.


----------



## michelito (Mar 25, 2004)

*Here's mine*



fasteddie said:


> I just had a Kredo built and it's being shipped as of this afternoon. I'll post pictures after it arrives. I'm pretty excited about it. I haven't had a new bike in almost exactly a year.


Here's mine 

Just got it last week and it's been raining almost every day since. Rode twice --> this thing wants to fly!!!


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... does the Kredo use a 1 1/4 inch carbon steerer... and if so... watz up wit dat?


----------



## carracer (Jun 4, 2004)

*Kuota Kredo*

VERY NICE BIKE!! Let us know how she rides/handles . Tell us about 420 AMERICAN CLASSICS T H A N K S


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

I just got back from a bike shop that caries Kuota. The owner says that the Kuotas are awsome. According to him, the Khan is a fantastic all-around race bike that performs well and is very comfy. He also said the Kredo is super stiff and is a rocket but not very comfy. Any thoughts from the fellas that have the Kredos?


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

My neighbor is a Kuota sales rep, he also races on Kuota's. Right now he's riding a 2005 Kredo, and the team has a Kalibur for TT's.

His bike is all Campy record, and the TT bike is a ultegra/dura ace setup.

They're pretty solid looking machines in my 'n00b' opinion.

I've not ridden one yet,but maybe this summer I'll take one for a rip.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I own a Kalibur. I absolutely love the bike. It's extemely comfortable for a TT bike. 
Kuota is definitely made by Martec, which is fine with me. I'd rather have a frame made by a company that has 20 years of experience with carbon, like Martec does, anyway.


----------



## niteflyer (Dec 12, 2004)

*Martec Website Password?*



divve said:


> You should see the factory tour on the Martec website. It pretty much puts the made by "skilled craftsmen" fantasy to rest


When I click "Factory Tour" I'm asked for a pass word. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> They are made in Taiwan, but imported by an Italian company. Taiwan does put out some really nice carbon fiber. The Martec web site is http://www.martec.com.tw/


Colnago does the same thing with their carbon frames. Would you call Colnago a 'fake Italian' company too?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Love my Kharma and how they are made*

First, love my Kharma; light, stiff, fast, comfy, and didn't break the bank. All around winner. It performs far better than the Merlin Proteus it replaced. 

One of the things you'll find with ALOT of bikes, not just carbon, is that a company may design their own bikes. They then shop around for the best production facilities that can make the frame. A perfect example is indeed the Kuota Ksano. It certainly uses the same head tube and seat tube juntures as the EPX 303 and the Super Go CF bike, but they shaped the top and down tubes in a significantly different way, all of which was designed in house I believe. Same thing with Kestrel. Kestrel designs their own bikes and then goes to the plant in Tiawan to have them made. Many aluminum and Ti bikes are made in the same manner (yes even "made in the USA" companies, one from Wisconsin comes to mind). 

One of the things I use when picking a bike is finishing quality, are things smooth etc, but I also use two other indicators, besides cost/benefit obviously (broke all of these rules with the Merlin, never again). Did they have enough confidence in the frame to have it fatigue tested by an outside laboratory? In the case of Kuota yes, and both the Kharma and Kredo got the highest marks. Also is their product made under ISO 9002 certifications? This international certification means they meet a uniformed standard for consistent manufacturing quality control, in the case of Kuota again yes.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

niteflyer said:


> When I click "Factory Tour" I'm asked for a pass word. Do you know what it is?


Looks like it's changed. It used to be martec.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

divve said:


> Looks like it's changed. It used to be martec.


I sent Martec an email asking for the password and was declined in their reply. However, I did receive an invitation to get a tour first hand in their factory if I happened to be in China anytime soon.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

*Ksano = Scattante CFR*

Wow. Comparing the frames on the two bikes, there is very little difference at all. Except for the price tag, of course.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I think there are three things different between the Ksano, the EPX and the Scattante. It looks like the top and down tubes are a lot more shaped on the Ksano. Also Kuoto is seriously into their forks, and I think even makes them themselves (thats all they were before 2003 or 4 a CF component manufacturer). Now The tube shapes may help, don't know since I have never ridden a Ksano.

I have ridden and Scattante and a Kharma and the Kharma is definitely stiffer, though the CFR was a little smoother. The CFR also didn't give quite as good road feel, it was a little "wooden" as much as I hate that particular bike cliche'. The Kharma can also be had at close to the cost of the non-mark down price of the CFR and you are hopefully getting it from a good LBS, I have had nothing but bad experiences in the Performance stores and don't trust buying bikes on-line. I know the fork spec on the Kuota's is better than that of the CFR, The Kuota Key fork is definitely built for the long hall.

If you are looking at Kuota I would either look at the Kharma as a great bang for the buck bike, and if you want to jump up go with the Khan or Kredo. The Ksano seems a little out of place in that you spend at least another $300.00 over the Kharma for questionable performance gains, when for another 5-700 you can get either their lightest and stiffest bike (Kredo), or their best all around bike (Khan).


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

There's an old thread dug up. Since it pertains to Kuota, I'll slap a pic in. 

My '08


----------

